# Cooked vs raw egg



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that on tegu talk it is proper to cook egg for your tegu. I do cook it but now I am curious as to why it is necessary. I may have missed the answer here but would like to know. thanks


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 17, 2009)

My first guess would be a cooked egg has less risk to spread something, like salmonella. Now I'm not sure if this is the same with animals, but when humans eat raw eggs they absorb less protein than cooked. Also, they can be quite messy.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought that cooking eggs was the way to go, but I recently asked a reptile vet, and he said raw eggs are fine. and he recommended feeding the shells also.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 17, 2009)

The closest i would come to raw is a soft boiled egg, as mentioned above with possible risks, I dont trust raw eggs, thats just me


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 18, 2009)

Salmonella isn't an issue.. at all. There would be more risk of salmonella in the raw meats we are feeding. The problem, if that is what you want to call it is the amount of Avidin that is present in the egg white is a much greater quantity then the biotin in the egg yolk. Avidin has a strong affinity towards biotin, which means it can bind to biotin, making it unusable to your tegu. So, too much Avidin in your Tegus system could lead to a biotin deficiency, which would be a bad thing. Honestly though, it would take almost an entire diet of nothing but eggs to lead to this. Feeding raw eggs once or twice a week is perfectly fine for your tegu.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried to coat veggies and fruit with raw egg and mine wouldnt touch it. I know most people think fruit and veggies is a waste, but I try to give a varied diet as much as possible. Ill probably keep trying once every week or so.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a question.. Does anyone see their tegus taking to raw eggs over cooked eggs, or the other way around?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 21, 2009)

mine eats both now but I dont feed eggs that are completely raw.I cook them several minutes so that they have some solid consistancy but also are a little runny. I coated some green beans with runny egg and she ate them too.but she still eats hard boiled and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 25, 2009)

I mix egg yolk (only) in with ground turkey almost every time I feed my girl ground turkey (2~3 times per week)... She noticeably prefers the turkey when mixed with raw egg yolk...

Everything I've read suggests it's raw egg whites that are not good for them... and most of what I've read suggests that cooked whites offer very little nutrients... I've read conflicting perspectives on which is better for reptiles, cooked yolk or raw yolk...


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 25, 2009)

depends on who you ask I guess. i think most people feed hard boiled or soft boiled. I think Its more important that we dont rely on eggs as a staple food sorce and instead offer a more varied diet.


----------



## Philip & Hillel Littman (Dec 18, 2021)

throneofjade said:


> I have a question.. Does anyone see their tegus taking to raw eggs over cooked eggs, or the other way around?


----------



## Philip & Hillel Littman (Dec 18, 2021)

My baby tegu loves raw egg...never tried cooked. I've switched to quail eggs and she enjoys eating shell too which is a source of calcium. I do pasteurize 'not cook) them to kill samonella (60 deg. C 3 minutes).


----------

